# Apple Announces iPhone 5



## MakiManPR (Sep 12, 2012)

Today at the Yerba Buena Center in San Francisco Apple announced the newcomer to the iPhone family. The iPhone 5 has a 4-inch 1,136 x 640 pixel, 4G LTE connectivity, A6 chip, weights 112 grams - 18 percent thinner and 20 percent lighter than iPhone 4S. The larger display allows for widescreen display. Apps designed for the previous operating system will not be stretched, but will have black borders. One of the biggest updates is to the camera and iSight. The camera now has an 8 megapixel sensor, 3,264 x 2,448 pixel resolution with backside illumination, hybrid IR filter, five-element lens, f2.4 aperture, is 25 percent smaller and can take panoramic photos. The video camera captures 1080p HD quality. Front-facing camera features 720p support, backside illuminated sensor, and FaceTime works over 3G with iOS 6. Motorola, Samsung & Apple has show their new phones, HTC also has an announcement this month. Looks like everyone will be fighting to win this holiday season and best phone of the year. Do you like the new iPhone 5? I s what you was expecting?

IMO:
Not much improvements from the iPhone 4S. Samsung & HTC were planning to sue Apple if the iPhone 5 come with LTE(Which Apple did).


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 12, 2012)

Let Samsung's counter sue begin. XD

About the phone itself... meh...


----------



## mameks (Sep 12, 2012)

That last sentence literally made my week.


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 12, 2012)

I was expecting more, there is no "killer" factor here


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 12, 2012)

More like the iPhone 4S2. Or 4SS. Something.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 12, 2012)

Samsung and HTC shouldn't sue. LTE is trying to become a new standard so I say don't sue other companies using it.

Other features:
New Display - My Galaxy Nexus has a higher res screen
New Camera - My Nexus has panorama mode.
iOS6 "The most advanced mobile OS ever". Umm... I'd say Android is much more versatile and extendable than iOS.

In Conclusion: It's a very, very, very nice device. It looks amazing, its insanely thin but I won't be buying one. This might be because I only bought my current phone a few months ago though.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 12, 2012)

> Looks like everyone will be fighting to win this holiday season and best phone of the year


Lol not really, out of curiosity isn't the Galaxy Note and S3 significantly better than the brand new iphone anyway, yeah to me it seems the only one fighting to win is Apple since everyone already made something better than it before it was even released.


----------



## Lanlan (Sep 12, 2012)

I dislike what the phone market is becoming/has become.


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 12, 2012)

Seems that battery life is better now. Hope it last 2 days on my normal usage without recharging

Edit: New headphones: EarPods











fanboy count: 4 (until now)


----------



## Wombo Combo (Sep 12, 2012)

Hmm so does anyone know if they are going with Nano sim or Micro?


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 12, 2012)

Did you say you wanted to use an ugly ass adapter for all of your old iShit?


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 12, 2012)

The s3 still shits all over this phone


----------



## Lanlan (Sep 12, 2012)

Honestly, what's the point of a near-720p screen that's that small? And why so much RAM? I bet they could cut a ton of unnecessary crap out of these phones and make them more affordable but still have the exact same features. If consoles came out at this frequency and with such small insignificant upgrades people would be pissed.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Sep 12, 2012)

So the same updates for ipad 3 have come to iphone 5. Previously when apple jumped to the next iphone it was something to look forward to. Now it is like becoming more powerful but not special.

Samsung, just take the lead... just take it, you know.


----------



## DarkStriker (Sep 12, 2012)

So which specs is superior? The new iphone or the new galaxy?


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 12, 2012)

And the only real difference between the iphone 4 and 5 will be that the iphone 5 will cost full price again.
yaaay Apple innovation.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 12, 2012)

DarkStriker said:


> So which specs is superior? The new iphone or the new galaxy?


Galaxy by far


----------



## Wombo Combo (Sep 12, 2012)

I had the Galaxy S3 a few weeks ago although it was good I do prefer the selection on apps on iOS.


----------



## Langin (Sep 12, 2012)

OMG APPLE WTF

This is the prove that they NEED Steve Jobs, they are out of 'ideas'. Look I love that Apple fans enjoy their time but this is just a huge fail.

I might get the new ipod touch tho, wanna play Chaos Rings


----------



## AlanJohn (Sep 12, 2012)

To be honest I was more impressed by their new headphones than their new iPhone. Also, those new iPods look neat (except the new Nano, I dislike it).


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 12, 2012)

So its official .

I was just wondering whats the latest samsung phone? Or at least the latest Android Smart phone thats out in the market.

I can upgrade my contract on the 25th of this month.. I might not go with the iPhone 5 if I get better specs and jellybean


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 12, 2012)

Langin said:


> OMG APPLE WTF
> 
> This is the prove that they NEED Steve Jobs, they are out of 'ideas'. Look I love that Apple fans enjoy their time but this is just a huge fail.
> 
> I might get the new ipod touch tho, wanna play Chaos Rings


----------



## Clarky (Sep 12, 2012)

Ah I see it has improved by a whole number, I expect this to sell into the millions then.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 12, 2012)

So should Samsung sue Apple?

*looks at previous thread about Apple suing a grocery store*

I seriously hope so.


----------



## bradzx (Sep 12, 2012)

lokomelo said:


> Seems that battery life is better now. Hope it last 2 days on my normal usage without recharging
> 
> Edit: New headphones: EarPods
> 
> ...


What the hell is that headphone?  It look.....stupid headphone.  o.o


----------



## Shuji1987 (Sep 12, 2012)

ShawnTRods said:


> So its official .
> 
> I was just wondering whats the latest samsung phone? Or at least the latest Android Smart phone thats out in the market.
> 
> I can upgrade my contract on the 25th of this month.. I might not go with the iPhone 5 if I get better specs and jellybean


Either wait for the HTC One X+ or the Samsung Galaxy Note II, or upgrade to the Samsung Galaxy S3 or HTC One X. You won't find anything better than that atleast untill next year.

Also, I am very disappointed in the iPhone 5. I was following it live but all I could think was, Samsung did this, Google did this, Nokia did this, hell even Microsoft did this.. Also, the hardware upgrade is marginal at best. 

Steve Jobs must be crying in his grave me thinks.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 12, 2012)

Okay. Wait wait all of you "lol more like iPhone 4SS".

WHAT did you expect from a new phone? An ARM CPU with 8 cores? Which isn't even available on the market?

It has EVERYTHING the market currently has to offer when it comes to technology. Everything's up to date.

So what's the matter now, except usual Apple hating?

It's just an incremental upgrade, like the S3 was with the S2, but I didn't see anybody crying "BOOHOO SAMSUNG SUX IT ONLY HAS UPGRADED THE CPU TO A QUADCORE!! ;O;".




Oh wait, maybe you expected it to shoot lasers from the camera.


----------



## Nebz (Sep 12, 2012)

Pretty underwhelming Media Event but I'll probably end up with it in the end. Although it's obviously inferior to other devices in some spots, I absolutely love iOS and have become very familiar with it over the years.The late 4G LTE, better battery life, and A6 are enough to keep me with 'em especially with my problem of wanting to stay up to date on whatever line of devices I currently own >_<

I was expecting a new or secret iOS 6 feature but I guess I may have been expecting too much. The headphones seem pretty spiffy though


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 12, 2012)

Shuji1987 said:


> ShawnTRods said:
> 
> 
> > So its official .
> ...



So, for being with my network for 4+ years I got friggin amazing offers lol.

They are offering my the Galaxy S 3 with 4000 minutes, unlimited internet and unlimited text for £27 per month, no upfront cost.
Same offer with the 4S for £25 a month.
Same offer for the iPhone 5, but with £29 upfront cost a and £35 per month. Cant pre-order before friday though.

I am freaking out! If I play mind-games with them, I will get even better deals.

Anyway, I was so hyped about iPhone 5  just as disappointed as you..


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 12, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Oh wait, maybe you expected it to shoot lasers from the camera.


Thats all it would have taken. 

But in all seriousness, looking back, the older whole number jumps of the iphone have been large leaps and innovations. Now it seems like apple is a midrange phone as everyone else catches up...quickly. Theres no innovation here from Apple anymore.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 12, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wait, maybe you expected it to shoot lasers from the camera.
> ...


It's because the market is SO saturated with competition that there isn't anything to innovate anymore.

The only innovation they could do right now would be switching to x86 with Medfield (which doesn't make any freaking sense from a pure performance sense) and slap MacOS X on it.

It's a smartphone after all. Look at the competitors, they all sport two cameras, a touchscreen, huh... a MICROPHONE and a speaker, and so on.

You can't just add stuff like a Sonar on your iPhone just to say "LOOK! I GOT SOMETHING ELSE U GUYS DON'T HAEV LOLOLOL".


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 12, 2012)

bradzx said:


> lokomelo said:
> 
> 
> > Seems that battery life is better now. Hope it last 2 days on my normal usage without recharging
> ...



Agreed! I like the old walkman style for headphones


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 12, 2012)

Probably they are making this to make the parodies shut up.


----------



## Shuji1987 (Sep 12, 2012)

ShawnTRods said:


> They are offering my the Galaxy S 3 with 4000 minutes, unlimited internet and unlimited text for £27 per month, no upfront cost.
> Same offer with the 4S for £25 a month.
> Same offer for the iPhone 5, but with £29 upfront cost a and £35 per month. Cant pre-order before friday though.



That's really nice though. Obviously I can't make any suggestions as to which device you should take, but I'm sure whichever you pick at least you get it for a bargain.  I had the same with my Galaxy S3. My contract ended a week before it launched, so for all these years I got the device free of charge, a day before the launch and no contract costs for the first 4 months.  After it would cost me €25 which is still good considering it came with €50 if not more p/m contracts.


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow, surprised to see so few people being positive about the iPhone 5 here on Temp. You folks are being *very *sceptical.

The competition always tries to just "tick the boxes" of a checklist. They look at a spec list of a phone of the current market leader and just make a phone that has better specs. It's just doesn't work that way, in my honest opinion
On paper the competition is better than iPhone most of the times. But they forget the user experience. The joy of an OS and features that just work. An phone that is so well designed, it still looks wonderful 2 years after it's purchase. (And yeah, it has seen a lot of use!)

I think there won't be a Temper (except Raulpica) that'll agree with me. But I just want to say the iPhone is horribly underestimated in here. Everybody just jumps on the "LOLWTF APPLE IS STUPID" bandwagon.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 12, 2012)

I wasnt really expecting much anyways. There hasnt been a large hush hush this time, it like oh its time to unveil another one. So whatever.

Also remember on a mostly nintendo gaming handheld fourm, most of use are already geared to hate Apple anyways.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm not exactly hyped for this announcement but [member='raulpica'] is right in that the amount of Apple hate on GBATemp is highly superficial.


----------



## gamefan5 (Sep 12, 2012)

Same here. Never expected much. And I wasn't surprised by the features one bit. So yeah, the Iphone 5 doesn't interest me one bit
I actually find the Ipod touch to be a lot more interesting. LOL


----------



## triassic911 (Sep 12, 2012)

Can't wait for the Samsung lawsuit. 

Nice to see they are at least providing a way to use your old stuff with an adapter.


----------



## finkmac (Sep 12, 2012)

Just what I expected… Except for the 3 microphone thing, Didn't see that coming… And the New Nano (dammit, should have waited to send in my 1G Nano for the recall thing), and the Loop.

Those new EarPods look great, wonder if they sound as good as my 1G iPod Shuffle earbuds… those were great… pity they broke.

Speaking of which, the headphones port is on the bottom, why didn't they do this before…

Going by the screen, this was the largest upgrade ever, Insides, not so much.



But is it enough to make me upgrade from my 1st Generation iPod Touch?

*Looks down at iPod*

Not yet… I think I'll wait until next year, and purchase the iPhone 5 as my first smartphone… Or maybe I'll get a Touch…


Hey… They haven't killed off the 1st Gen Classic yet…




BortzANATOR said:


> But in all seriousness, looking back, the older whole number jumps of the iphone have been large leaps and innovations. Now it seems like apple is a midrange phone as everyone else catches up...quickly. Theres no innovation here from Apple anymore.



Not really…

iPhone 2G to 3G : Well, 3G data and a new shape

iPhone 3G to 3GS: Processing, Camera

iPhone 3GS to 4: Processing(kinda), Camera(kinda), Shape

iPhone 4 to 4S: Processing, Camera

iPhone 4S to 5: Screen, Shape, Processing(kinda)


----------



## Wombo Combo (Sep 12, 2012)

Was looking to get one but the nano sim is a deal breaker for me. Guess I will go with a 4S plus its a little cheaper.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 12, 2012)

finkmac said:


> Just what I expected… Except for the 3 microphone thing, Didn't see that coming… And the New Nano (dammit, should have waited to send in my 1G Nano for the recall thing), and the Loop.
> 
> Those new EarPods look great, wonder if they sound as good as my 1G iPod Shuffle earbuds… those were great… pity they broke.
> 
> ...


whole numberss.


----------



## VMM (Sep 12, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Okay. Wait wait all of you "lol more like iPhone 4SS".
> 
> WHAT did you expect from a new phone? An ARM CPU with 8 cores? Which isn't even available on the market?
> 
> ...




I expected something better than Samsumg Galaxy S3.

*Samsung Galaxy S3*

Price(32GB): $249
Screen: 4.8 in 
Resolution: 1280x720
RAM: 2GB

*Apple iPhone 5:*

Price(32GB): $299
Screen: 4 in
Resolution: 1138x640
RAM: 1GB


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 12, 2012)

I've starting to take New iPhones less and less seriously, especially after the iPhone 4S and iOS 6 .... C'mon Apple, is that really all you've got?


----------



## finkmac (Sep 12, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> whole numberss.




iPhone 2G to 3G : Well, 3G data and a new shape

iPhone 3G to 4: Processing, Camera, Shape

iPhone 4 to 5: Screen, Shape, Processing, Camera

The problem here is that the 3G doesn't fit anywhere neatly…

Come on, people… The 3G wasn't that much of an improvement over the 2G… It didn't even increase the clock speed…


----------



## raulpica (Sep 12, 2012)

VMM said:


> I expected something better than Samsumg Galaxy S3.
> 
> *Samsung Galaxy S3*
> 
> ...


You know that Apple uses iOS and Samsung uses Android, right? They have different hardware requisites.

There's no need for a bigger screen and more RAM (except just to show that you have a bigger pen0r) as with iOS there's clearly no need for that.

I don't like the Galaxy S3 as it's WAY too big.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (Sep 12, 2012)

iDontCare.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 12, 2012)

I dont like Samsung in general. I like just the straight up Droids.


----------



## Hells Malice (Sep 12, 2012)

Langin said:


> OMG APPLE WTF
> 
> This is the prove that they NEED Steve Jobs, they are out of 'ideas'. Look I love that Apple fans enjoy their time but this is just a huge fail.
> 
> I might get the new ipod touch tho, wanna play Chaos Rings


----------



## Langin (Sep 12, 2012)

@[member='Hells Malice'], I know he's stealing others their ideas, sure he said it himself, but there was a fresh feel on Apple products in some way, now it is just  another iphone 4


----------



## bradzx (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank for agree with me, Lomo.


----------



## Santee (Sep 12, 2012)

If I didn't have a phone, and it ran android, it would be my first choice, but I do have a phone and even if you could put android on it the only really superior feature from my nexus is the processor.

I just hate how I'm going to have to hear about this for nearly in a month in school.


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 12, 2012)

raulpica said:


> VMM said:
> 
> 
> > I expected something better than Samsumg Galaxy S3.
> ...



About this specs stuff, can anyone here show me an app that really needs a quad core 1GHZ? And more than it? is there something?

What disappointed me on this presentation was the lack of innovation. New ideas... the same goes to S3, is something innovating on it? For me both iPhone 5 and Galaxy S3 are improvements of same shit that we already have available since 2011 or even early.


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 12, 2012)

I have to admit the iPhone  5 announcement was a little.....underwhelming based on the hype surrounding it. Even during the announcement I was thinking "Ok......and....?", constantly. It seems it was rushed the way they kind of blew past iOS 6, threw in some iPods, and then lolfoodfighterskthxbye. I'll wait for some proper reviews of it until I consider buying one.

Galaxy Note 2, anyone?


----------



## nando (Sep 12, 2012)

I haven't looked into the specs and I don't really care because I'm not getting a new phone but the design is absolutely beautiful. I need to see one in person; the casing is pretty much jewellery at this point.


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 12, 2012)

Wow! It's so amazing that the phone looks actually the same as the last iPhone!
I am so glad that they put so much time into keeping the phone actually the same.


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 12, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> I dont like Samsung in general. I like just the straight up Droids.


You know HTC, LG, Motorola, and Samsung have all made Droid branded smartphones for Verizon.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 12, 2012)

On a positive note the new iPod Touch looks pretty solid. $300 for 32GB isn't bad and the device seems a bit more gaming-focused which is a nice touch. Gives me a chance to play all the iOS games I missed.

EDIT: Oh yeah ITT typical "boo apple is shit" thread.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 12, 2012)

Terminator02 said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > I dont like Samsung in general. I like just the straight up Droids.
> ...


I know I mean I don't normally like the Samsung Android line up; I like the Motorola ones.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 12, 2012)

The Catboy said:


> Wow! It's so amazing that the phone looks actually the same as the last iPhone!
> I am so glad that they put so much time into keeping the phone actually the same.


lol just had to quote this.

I really would go for another phone.. like the S3 or One X but the build quality of iPhone feels pretty premium.
The S3 feels like.. frail plastic. Now, there is no doubt as to how powerful that machine is.. it is just not comfortable in  hand.

I am still confused as to which phone to get for my upgrade :/ S3, One X, iPhone 5 or another random one lol


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 12, 2012)

TBH there is still an appeal to Apple products beyond the specs. First off there's still A LOT of iOS exclusive apps and content. You'll get some of the indie games on Android but most of the bigger mobile releases are either iOS first or iOS exclusive.

The other thing is the streamlining between Apple products. Between Macs, iPhones, iPads, and whatever their TV thing is called, it flows rather smoothly and they all work together. Google has their web services and Google TV but I'm not sure how well that all flows.

Not that I necessarily agree with all these things but my point is that there's more to look at here than specs. I find it odd that we judge phones almost purely on specs but that's rather irrelevant when it comes to gaming consoles. With gaming consoles, games is the big thing. Here, people only care about specs.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 12, 2012)

Does the op need a source? So, has everyone seen this?


While thin is good, I didn't mind big phones sure as S3 myself and rather have android. So, even if it had a laser ,
it wouldn't affect me either way.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 12, 2012)

I didnt actually see that trailer 
Cheers mate!


----------



## VMM (Sep 12, 2012)

raulpica said:


> VMM said:
> 
> 
> > I expected something better than Samsumg Galaxy S3.
> ...



You know S3 is better but is too stubborn to tell the truth.
Ram and resolution are essencial to both(iOS and Android),
the bigger they are, better the system becomes.

iOS and iPhone in general would have benefits with better resolution and bigger RAM.


----------



## Gahars (Sep 12, 2012)

More like i_Phone It In_, am I right? *rimshot*


----------



## heartgold (Sep 12, 2012)

Will I guess S3 will be my next phone. Dunno if I should wait for S4, imagine the specs of that. *drools*


----------



## mameks (Sep 12, 2012)

I personally find it highly amusing that the new iPod touch mini's or whatever they're calling them look like some old Samsung mp3 players from a few years back


----------



## raulpica (Sep 12, 2012)

VMM said:


> You know S3 is better but is too stubborn to tell the truth.
> Ram and resolution are essencial to both(iOS and Android),
> the bigger they are, better the system becomes.
> 
> iOS and iPhone in general would have benefits with better resolution and bigger RAM.


Android is a resource hog confronted to iOS, since it highly unoptimized as it's deployed on a plethora of different devices. But you're too blind in your Apple hate to admit that.

Smartphones are portable system, and it's crazy to have THAT much RAM on them.

I'll tell you more, there isn't a SINGLE Android app out there that can use that much RAM, since the 99% of them are designed with 512MB in mind (which is the defacto standards for most Android smartphones out there).
Programming something to use more than that would restrict the app to only 2-3 smartphones out there that have 2GB in them. It'll happen, sure. But not for another 2-3 years.

But hey, Apple sucks and that's what matters, right. RIGHT?


----------



## Vampire Lied (Sep 12, 2012)

The good news is, anyone that was waiting on a pricedrop to buy the 4s, your wait (should be) over soon.
Yeah, it has a slightly bigger screen, is more powerful and you can now facetime without being tied to wifi.
Not a huge announcement imo. After the big to do over siri, I figured they would at least reveal something exciting that ios6 will do that ios 5 didn't. For all you iFans, yay for you...I guess.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Sep 12, 2012)

iPhone 5 looks nice. I actually really like the fact that product red is back for all iPods again. I also like the idea for more touch colors, but I do not like the way the colors are set up.

It would have been better if the front and the back were the same color.


----------



## VMM (Sep 12, 2012)

raulpica said:


> VMM said:
> 
> 
> > You know S3 is better but is too stubborn to tell the truth.
> ...



Saying Android is unoptimized because it's made for different devices is wrong in so many ways, I preffer to believe you already knew that, but I guess you don't.

A single app will probably not use this amount of RAM for the next 5 years,
but a dozen of apps could use that, it's called multi-task, and I'm sure you already knows what it is.

To say the truth I already had an iPhone, that unfortunately was stolen,
and now I have a Android, that's why I say I can judge pretty well this.

iPhone isn't a bad phone, the case is, Samsung Galaxy S3 is simply better


----------



## Janthran (Sep 12, 2012)

lol it is really big




I'm glad they finally changed something


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 12, 2012)

raulpica said:


> VMM said:
> 
> 
> > You know S3 is better but is too stubborn to tell the truth.
> ...


The point of having more RAM is that you can keep more apps multitasking which would lead to a faster performance on the phone.


----------



## Santee (Sep 12, 2012)

I fail to see a compelling argument for why the S3 is better, yes it has more ram, but only because Samsung didn't know what Jelly bean would require, they originally were going to ship it with 1gb of ram.

Screen size is something that is very preference oriented, resolution doesn't matter what does matter is the pixel density they are trying to achieve, which the iphone 5 wins in, barely.

Whenever a new iphone comes out it's processor is always faster than everything else but, seeing as we don't have benchmarks I can only speculate.

I see nothing that would make the S3 simply better the the Iphone5, except the OS which is again preference based.


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 12, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> The point of having more RAM is that you can keep more apps multitasking which would lead to a faster performance on the phone.



Have you ever experienced a slow down on any iPhone 4S? Even with tons of app running?

I know people that do not know how to close active instances, and even that people have not experienced significant slow downs. I know that the same is true for S2 and S3.

What raulpica is saying is a true fact.


----------



## chauffler (Sep 13, 2012)

I wasn't too impressed with the Iphone 4S. But I'm probably going to get this phone.Long live the apple phone master race. Burn Samsung Burn


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 13, 2012)

With a device 2 years behind that finally has a bigger screen and finally 4G radios. And features that Android shined out first (panoramic camera) It's impossible to say Mr Cook that, your device "is unlike anything we or anyone else in our industry has made before" I'm sure the iPhone 5 will sell decent, but It's unbelievable that apple would make such a cockamainey bullshit claim that everything the iPhone 5 has is "original"

Unless you sue the "original" people. Then they don't exist right?


----------



## redact (Sep 13, 2012)

Lube_Skyballer said:


> I think there won't be a Temper (except Raulpica) that'll agree with me. But I just want to say the iPhone is horribly underestimated in here. Everybody just jumps on the "LOLWTF APPLE IS STUPID" bandwagon.



@ifish would agree? 



finkmac said:


> BortzANATOR said:
> 
> 
> > whole numberss.
> ...


iphone 4 brought with it "retina display" (cram 4 times as many pixels into the same physical space and make your screen look amazing)


----------



## VMM (Sep 13, 2012)

Santee said:


> I fail to see a compelling argument for why the S3 is better, yes it has more ram, but only because Samsung didn't know what Jelly bean would require, they originally were going to ship it with 1gb of ram.
> 
> Screen size is something that is very preference oriented, resolution doesn't matter what does matter is the pixel density they are trying to achieve, which the iphone 5 wins in, barely.
> 
> ...



Independent of what leaded Samsung to put 2GB of RAM on S3,
the bigger your RAM is, the better your product will become
(considering that it won't affect size or temperature of the device)

Using a more common resolution(1280x720)
will avoid downscale in many cases for photos and videos,
then avoiding the loss of quality




lokomelo said:


> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> > The point of having more RAM is that you can keep more apps multitasking which would lead to a faster performance on the phone.
> ...



When I had an iPhone, it happened to sometimes, when using too much apps at same time
(to say the truth it happened most when listening to music while playing plants vs zombies),
the iPhone froze for a few seconds, and then restarted itself.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 13, 2012)

damnit...I will say that the new iPod Touch looks sexy...i'm not an Android fanboy as I think apple products are cool..but I don't shit my pants over them...

notice the economic 8gb is nowhere to be found. That's because the 3GB 3G was actually a 2G!...you actually didn't think you were getting a 3G processor now did you??


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Sep 13, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> On a positive note the new iPod Touch looks pretty solid. $300 for 32GB isn't bad and the device seems a bit more gaming-focused which is a nice touch. Gives me a chance to play all the iOS games I missed.
> 
> EDIT: Oh yeah ITT typical "boo apple is shit" thread.



Oh yeah ITT typical "ITT 'boo apple is shit' thread."

I find this funny, my phone is from 2011, and it still has a better screen resolution and camera resolution than the iPhone 5. Granted it's not really that big of a gaming thing, but hey, neither are the iProducts.

iPod looks nice, but still, 300 bucks? Yeah, no.


----------



## IBNobody (Sep 13, 2012)

Is Apple going to patent showing a 5th row of icons? That's something that I could see them doing.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'd like to know more about the A6 chipset... but nothing was revealed about it.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 13, 2012)

Dingoo-fan 32 said:


> I'd like to know more about the A6 chipset... but nothing was revealed about it.


It's made by Samsung, likely using their 32nm HKMG semi-conductor technology or their latest 28nm one, hence the claims that it's 22% smaller than the A5, it has an embedded quad-core PowerVR SGX543MP4 GPU, it's based on an ARM Cortex A15 SoC, it's dual-core (may be quad-core for future iPads). This is what we know so-far, we'll see what the future holds.


----------



## Dingoo-fan 32 (Sep 13, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> Dingoo-fan 32 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to know more about the A6 chipset... but nothing was revealed about it.
> ...



Thanks for the info, I couldn't find any info about this chipset some hours ago x)
I thought it was going to be based in the Exynos 4, but this chipset was a better choice in my opnion.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 13, 2012)

Dingoo-fan 32 said:


> I thought it was going to be based in the Exynos 4, but this chipset was a better choice in my opnion.





> On 30 November 2011, Samsung released information about their upcoming System on Chip with a dual-core ARM Cortex-A15 CPU, called the Exynos 5250 (later renamed to Exynos 5 Dual).


Everything appears to check out.


----------



## ferofax (Sep 13, 2012)

Lube_Skyballer said:


> Wow, surprised to see so few people being positive about the iPhone 5 here on Temp. You folks are being *very *sceptical.
> 
> The competition always tries to just "tick the boxes" of a checklist. They look at a spec list of a phone of the current market leader and just make a phone that has better specs. It's just doesn't work that way, in my honest opinion
> On paper the competition is better than iPhone most of the times. But they forget the user experience. The joy of an OS and features that just work. An phone that is so well designed, it still looks wonderful 2 years after it's purchase. (And yeah, it has seen a lot of use!)
> ...


As for me, I think the iPhone is an incredible smartphone, especially a few years ago when it blew everybody else. Now, not so impressive, but it's still a great phone.

As for Apple, that's a different story altogether. No, Apple is not stupid. Just incredibly greedy, a blatant gouger, and a bully of epic proportions. My personal theory on Apple's success is that Steve Jobs sold his soul to the devil or something. But this last part is pure speculation on my part though. Everything else on this post stands as is.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 13, 2012)

I'd like to know about the lawsuit that HTC and Samsung have cooking for apple having LTE technology.

"shits about to get real"

$300 for an iTouch is a little much. And (like what was stated before) they removed the "budget and economy" version of the iTouch too.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 13, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> I'd like to know about the lawsuit that HTC and Samsung have cooking for apple having LTE technology.
> 
> "shits about to get real"
> 
> $300 for an iTouch is a little much. And (like what was stated before) they removed the "budget and economy" version of the iTouch too.


http://store.apple.com/us/browse/home/shop_ipod/family/ipod_touch

The 4th gen Touch is still on sale at $199.

I'm quite excited about the new iPhone for one reason: it has LTE with my carrier. Super excited about that.
If the price is nice and not as high as the skyrocketing GS3/Note, I'll definitely grab one for my dad.

I heard rumors that the iPhone 5 A6 chip is a dual core Krait processor with a quad core GPU.


----------



## Centrix (Sep 13, 2012)

Looks like another pointless update! some one needs to explain to Apple what the word "Update" actually means! lol


----------



## hova1 (Sep 13, 2012)

The only thing I like about the iPhone 5 is the nice hardware, something which Android manufacturers lack, but that's not enough to make me buy an iPhone 5. I find iOS to be a horrible operating system and I'm glad I switched to Android. Let's hope Sony, Samsung, HTC and the others step it up when it comes to carefully designed hardware and quality.


----------



## IBNobody (Sep 13, 2012)

Centrix said:


> Looks like another pointless update! some one needs to explain to Apple what the word "Update" actually means! lol



Why would Apple spend even more money to add even more features to the phone, when they could just settle for 'good enough' and still sell just as well?

It's an incremental upgrade. This is what Apple does. They usually only outwardly improve their devices by 20% every iteration. Apparently it's a successful strategy because people are flocking to buy the iPhone.


----------



## zygie (Sep 13, 2012)

I never liked iPhones in general as a phone, but they do make great multimedia devices.

The iPod Touch seems like a nice little upgrade (for the same price as the previous gen 32GB too) for those still on older devices but want to game properly (some newer releases are only optimized for A5 chips.) I would've considered upgrading my 4th gen but then that little Apple loading swirl popped up in my head and I realized I had an A5X iPad.

Soon though A4's gonna be the new minimum specification for the bigger, better games. Heck some of them aren't even compatible for A4.


----------



## indask8 (Sep 13, 2012)

I was more interested by the ipod touch than the iPhone, but seeing the price of the new ipod touch... they're redoing the same error they did with the ipod touch 3 (overexpensive new model + sell cheaper older model at the same time) 329€ where I live for the entry line 32GB model... I'd be perfectly happy with a 16gb one for cheaper.

At least now we know what to expect for the price of the ipad mini Apple stay Apple.


----------



## Wizerzak (Sep 13, 2012)

Lol at all the people accusing of Apple hate. I think what we're merely trying to say is that this is the final piece in the puzzle for giving Apple the obvious lower-hand. They no longer have the best specs, screens, apps (arguably, about even) and, most importantly for the average consumer, price (though they never were any good at that).


----------



## Sheimi (Sep 13, 2012)

lokomelo said:


> Seems that battery life is better now. Hope it last 2 days on my normal usage without recharging
> 
> Edit: New headphones: EarPods
> 
> ...


If I may ask. How the fuck is that spose to fit in your ear? I just can't piece it out how it would fit.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Sep 13, 2012)

Personally I think it's nice, it improves upon a lot of things, especially in my case because I've still got a 4. Compared to other smart phones, it has very similar specs so it's nothing more than a matter of personal preference.


----------



## nando (Sep 13, 2012)

From the people crying 'pointless update' what phomes makes incredible updates between generations? Do you guys see anything past spec numbers? The casing design is pretty amazing. The precision on the iphone 4 is pretty amazing but this blows it out of the water. If they where just putting the latest specs in a hunk of oversized plastic phones you'd all be impressed I guess.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 13, 2012)

What's the deal with LTE I keep hearing? Why could Samsung sue Apple because of it?


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Sep 13, 2012)

nando said:


> From the people crying 'pointless update' what phomes makes incredible updates between generations? Do you guys see anything past spec numbers? The casing design is pretty amazing. The precision on the iphone 4 is pretty amazing but this blows it out of the water. If they where just putting the latest specs in a hunk of oversized plastic phones you'd all be impressed I guess.


So they improved the case thats a great new addition to a phone that specs isn't any better than the current phones on the market but as long as it looks good then thats all it matters. Its not like any other phone manufacturer made a phone that is both thin and better spec wise, oh wait the Galaxy Note, S3 and a whole bunch of phones made by HTC, Motorola etc already made those oversized hunk of plastic which surprisingly isn't oversized or plastic but ignorance is the only thing apple fanboys have left.


----------



## lokomelo (Sep 13, 2012)

Sheimi said:


> lokomelo said:
> 
> 
> > Seems that battery life is better now. Hope it last 2 days on my normal usage without recharging
> ...


This product is related?





Just kidding, what I think is that the old one is just fine for me and the classic headphones are even better, but we cant blame apple for trying to do something new, we can blame for not trying to innovate on iPhone 5.


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 13, 2012)

ShawnTRods said:


> So its official .
> 
> I was just wondering whats the latest samsung phone? Or at least the latest Android Smart phone thats out in the market.
> 
> I can upgrade my contract on the 25th of this month.. I might not go with the iPhone 5 if I get better specs and jellybean



The Galaxy Note 2 will be the best Android phone. But right now I'd say go for the Galaxy S3 is better than the iPhone5.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 13, 2012)

SpaceJump said:


> What's the deal with LTE I keep hearing? Why could Samsung sue Apple because of it?


One can view from a perspective that Samsung wants revenge and are childish like fuck to actually wanting to ruin their own reputation.

Or another can view that Apple copied Samsung and they aren't any better.

And about the "pointless update" and related stuff... For most iPhone owners (if you based it on a two year contract, those intending to upgrade SHOULD be using the iPhone 4 right now), the iPhone 5 is definitely a massive upgrade with LTE, up to 4X the speed of the A4 and some other stuff.

It's really pointless to compare it with other phones in the market because (to be honest), what else can you "innovate"? For example, I can argue that besides the quad core CPU and wireless improvements of the GS3, other "innovations" are stupid software gimmicks like Smart Stay and the call feature. Same goes for iPhone 4 -> 4S with Siri.

If I want to judge if it IS worthy of an upgrade, I'll base it on preference and the phones I have now. Since the specs are quite similar I can choose which one I want: on an easier to use but restricted OS, or an openly customizable OS which can get a bit risky.


----------



## SpaceJump (Sep 13, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> SpaceJump said:
> 
> 
> > What's the deal with LTE I keep hearing? Why could Samsung sue Apple because of it?
> ...


So is LTE actually developed by Samsung?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 13, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> ShawnTRods said:
> 
> 
> > So its official .
> ...


When is it coming out?
I need a phone ASAP. I cant bear any longer with this shitty ass Sony :/


----------



## raulpica (Sep 13, 2012)

VMM said:


> A single app will probably not use this amount of RAM for the next 5 years,
> but a dozen of apps could use that, it's called multi-task, and I'm sure you already knows what it is.


LOL.

Maybe you should look deeper into iOS, before stating mere knowledge as facts.

iOS multitasks in a different way. Most processes are simply suspended, saved to flash and then restarted (not resumed) only when you select it again from the multitask bar.

The process is effectively not using any RAM as it's NOT running anymore.

But hey, Apple sucks!



VMM said:


> When I had an iPhone, it happened to sometimes, when using too much apps at same time
> (to say the truth it happened most when listening to music while playing plants vs zombies),
> the iPhone froze for a few seconds, and then restarted itself.


Most certainly MobileSubstrate crashing, which is a jailbreak issue. Nothing to do with iOS itself.



Jakob95 said:


> The point of having more RAM is that you can keep more apps multitasking which would lead to a faster performance on the phone.


Not on iOS. First part of the post.

Here you go guys: http://www.macworld.com/article/1164616/how_ios_multitasking_really_works.html

iOS simply doesn't need as much RAM as Android does. IT'S A FACT.


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 13, 2012)

ShawnTRods said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > ShawnTRods said:
> ...


http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2204012/samsung-galaxy-note-2-gets-a-price-and-uk-release-date


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 13, 2012)

Mid October.. I could wait but if it turns out to be like S3 in terms of build quality..
I really like the performance and power of the S3. But its build simply feels cheap to me :/ Frail plastic.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 13, 2012)

SpaceJump said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > SpaceJump said:
> ...


I'm just saying it from an extreme android fanboy's point of view.


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 13, 2012)

ShawnTRods said:


> Mid October.. I could wait but if it turns out to be like S3 in terms of build quality..
> I really like the performance and power of the S3. But its build simply feels cheap to me :/ Frail plastic.


For what I've read it feel the same as the S3. But Motorola just announced their new RAZR HD Android line and HTC has an announcement later this month. Also if you want a phone now and don't like the S3 I'd say buy the HTC One X(International).


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 13, 2012)

Another thing is that I dont like to keep an extra MP3 player.
I usually use my phone as my general media player aswell.

Is the sound quality good with the S3?


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 13, 2012)

ShawnTRods said:


> Mid October.. I could wait but if it turns out to be like S3 in terms of build quality..
> I really like the performance and power of the S3. But its build simply feels cheap to me :/ Frail plastic.


The iPhone 5 is made of aluminum and glass on the outside.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 13, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> ShawnTRods said:
> 
> 
> > Mid October.. I could wait but if it turns out to be like S3 in terms of build quality..
> ...



I havent gotten that in hand. Is the build quality somewhat decent? Or just plastic? lol



chris888222 said:


> ShawnTRods said:
> 
> 
> > Mid October.. I could wait but if it turns out to be like S3 in terms of build quality..
> ...


I know. All the the iPhone 4 onwards feels pretty damn good in hand.
I was talking about the S3.


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 13, 2012)

ShawnTRods said:


> Another thing is that I dont like to keep an extra MP3 player.
> I usually use my phone as my general media player aswell.
> 
> Is the sound quality good with the S3?


Sound quality is awesome on the S3 but better on the HTC One X cuz it has Beats Audio built in.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 13, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> ShawnTRods said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing is that I dont like to keep an extra MP3 player.
> ...


I will actually go out tomorrow and compare those two than .

Sony was bluffing about their "XAUDIO" lol.. its the shittest audio quality I have ever heard in my life. No beat, not loud, heck it feels like the crap from 90s :/
I was never a fan of the Sony Ericson sound quality either.. but one would think they would have improved over the years 
Fucking wasted £200 on the shittest phone that I have ever had :/


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 13, 2012)

ShawnTRods said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > ShawnTRods said:
> ...


Other than the plasticky build and certain OS gimmicks, the S3 is a superphone. 

No doubt about that.

However I might not buy anymore Samsung phones ever since their customer service drew the line. 
I sure hope it isn't as bad at your region.


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 13, 2012)

ShawnTRods said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > ShawnTRods said:
> ...



HTC One X Review

http://www.techradar.com/reviews/phones/mobile-phones/htc-one-x-1069319/review

HTC One X(International) is QuadCore but not run on LTE
HTC One X(AT&T) is DualCore but run on LTE


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 13, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> ShawnTRods said:
> 
> 
> > MakiManPR said:
> ...


Thanks
gonna check it out.
We don't have LTE in the UK anyway (fuck even the 3G network ain't covered that well here -.-)


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 13, 2012)

ShawnTRods said:


> We don't have LTE in the UK anyway (fuck even the 3G network ain't covered that well here -.-)


Isn't EE providing LTE now?


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 13, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Isn't EE providing LTE now?


Heard about it. Not sure how the price and offers are gonna be like.
Like I said, we have a very shitty 3G coverage.. probably not gonna be all that great.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 13, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> Isn't EE providing LTE now?


EverythingEverywhere are getting the go ahead to start their LTE network in the UK. The infrastructure isn't really there yet though. They only recently got 3G to my hometown (after I switched networks to GiffGaff/O2 which still hasn't bothered) so I'm gonna say it'll be a while before we get anywhere with the coverage. There's also a bit of a row over them getting this go ahead as the bands for LTE haven't been put up for auction yet and other networks view this as EE getting an unfair headstart.


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Sep 13, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> chris888222 said:
> 
> 
> > Isn't EE providing LTE now?
> ...


lol everyone always complains about things.
All networks were complaining about the price of 3G.

To be honest, I am more than happy with 3G. They should just improve the 3G coverage before going above that.


----------



## Joe88 (Sep 13, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> ShawnTRods said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing is that I dont like to keep an extra MP3 player.
> ...


You can install the beats audio drivers onto any rooted phone
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.motioncoding.beats&feature=nav_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDMsImNvbS5tb3Rpb25jb2RpbmcuYmVhdHMiXQ..


----------



## VashTS (Sep 13, 2012)

Let me guess? still no micro sd slot, and max is 64 gb (and probably $18,960 for the 64gb)?

Apple is so lame; they should give up and conform.


----------



## loco365 (Sep 13, 2012)

Relevant:


----------



## MakiManPR (Sep 13, 2012)

Joe88 said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > ShawnTRods said:
> ...


As far I know BeatsAudio is Hardware

Also that App gives problems


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 13, 2012)

Centrix said:


> Looks like another pointless update! some one needs to explain to Apple what the word "Update" actually means! lol




How about teaching them what the word NEW means. Like instead of the NEW iPad, why don't they get real and stop lying and say the "IMPROVED" iPad.


----------



## IBNobody (Sep 13, 2012)

Apple could give people the same thing and they wouldn't know.


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 13, 2012)

Saw an article on Verge that points out the main flaw of the iPhone at the moment. That the UI remains identical to how it was originally despite the advances made by other OSes. I suppose if it ain't broke don't fix it but some kind of change would be very welcome and have the phones feel a lot less same–y


----------



## VMM (Sep 13, 2012)

raulpica said:


> VMM said:
> 
> 
> > A single app will probably not use this amount of RAM for the next 5 years,
> ...



I didn't jailbreak my iPhone, still iOS crashed while using much RAM.
You always try to make me look like a apple hater, but that's not the case,
the fact that I had an iPhone proves that.

The thing that everybody is complaining, but you refuse to accept is:
Everybody is disappointed with iPhone 5 because they expected something innovative and revolutionary
This iPhone 5 was just more of the same,
it didn't inovate in anything,
and is inferior in many specs to many android phones.

No one is saying Apple sucks or iPhone suck,
we're just saying it didn't impress us.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 13, 2012)

VMM said:


> I didn't jailbreak my iPhone, still iOS crashed while using much RAM.
> You always try to make me look like a apple hater, but that's not the case,
> the fact that I had an iPhone proves that.
> 
> ...


But it COULDN'T be a RAM issue as you can't effectively use too much RAM on an iPhone. I linked that article for a reason.
Well, then it was just an app problem. It's not like Apple can check out every app out there for bugs. Some app you had was bugged and made the iPhone crash.

Want to know what's revolutionary? The A6 is based on the Cortex A15. Apple is the first one to market that architecture. And it did beat every other manufacturer out there.

That's innovation.

Well, that makes it SUPERIOR to most Android phones out there, right?


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 13, 2012)

raulpica said:


> VMM said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't jailbreak my iPhone, still iOS crashed while using much RAM.
> ...


Are you kidding me the S4 processor has the Cortex A15 architecture.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 13, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > VMM said:
> ...


Which isn't out yet.

*yawns*


----------



## Jakob95 (Sep 13, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...


Okay you really need to do some research.  The Galaxy S3 has the S4 processor, and many more phones as well.  Apple's playing catch up


----------



## raulpica (Sep 13, 2012)

Jakob95 said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Jakob95 said:
> ...


Excuse me dear sir but...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samsung_Galaxy_S_III


> Qualcomm Snapdragon S4 MSM8960 (NA and JP versions)



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snapdragon_%28system_on_chip%29#Snapdragon_S4
MSM8960 is based on Krait, which is an ARM variation from Qualcomm.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krait_%28CPU%29

It is custom made by Qualcomm, and while it shares something with the A15, it is in no way a real Cortex-A15.

Man, you did go a long way to show erroneously that Samsung is always better than Apple for you, huh?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 13, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> On a positive note the new iPod Touch looks pretty solid. $300 for 32GB isn't bad and the device seems a bit more gaming-focused *which is a nice touch.*



Pun intended/not intended?



...


----------



## iFish (Sep 13, 2012)

VMM said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > VMM said:
> ...


But specs don't really mean very much when the device is already very capable and Apple controls the hardware / software. When you control both it becomes easier. Also, we don't know many of the actual specs, I mean, we don't know the CPU clock rate,  how many cores the CPU has or anything like that. Heck, we don't even know how much RAM it has.


----------



## 431unknown (Sep 14, 2012)

Any problem I've every had with my iPhone has always been while it was jailbroken. That's my main reason for not doing it anymore.
I have a few android tablets in the house and the wife and I both have iPhones and we love them both. Going to be getting 2 iPhone 5s for us when they go on preorder tomorrow.

There is just too much fanboy BS on here anymore.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 14, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > On a positive note the new iPod Touch looks pretty solid. $300 for 32GB isn't bad and the device seems a bit more gaming-focused *which is a nice touch.*
> ...



Pun unintended but now seeing how genius I am it is now "pun intended".


----------



## VMM (Sep 14, 2012)

iFish said:


> VMM said:
> 
> 
> > raulpica said:
> ...



Saying the specs do not matter is saying almost every iPhone is the same than thing.
The better the specs, the better the product are.
If I'm not mistaken, it was already posted that the new iPhone has 1GB of RAM,
which is lower than the 2GB of S3.


----------



## iFish (Sep 14, 2012)

VMM said:


> iFish said:
> 
> 
> > VMM said:
> ...


As posted, RAM on the iPhone DOESN'T MATTER. Also, until people get the phone in their hands, we have no idea.
If you think RAM = better, does that mean my computer from 2004 that has 32GBs of RAM is better than my super crazy awesome $4K gaming desktop with 12 GBs of RAM? (Obviously these are all theoretical).

If you think only specs make a phone good, I would love to tell you you're an idiot. Software it half of the party. And apps worth using.

(I'd like to point out I use a Galaxy Nexus as my smartphone of choice)


----------



## VMM (Sep 14, 2012)

iFish said:


> Saying the specs do not matter is saying almost every iPhone is the same than thing.
> As posted, RAM on the iPhone DOESN'T MATTER. Also, until people get the phone in their hands, we have no idea.
> If you think RAM = better, does that mean my computer from 2004 that has 32GBs of RAM is better than my super crazy awesome $4K gaming desktop with 12 GBs of RAM? (Obviously these are all theoretical).
> 
> ...



RAM on iPhone doesn't matter?! Are you crazy?
RAM is essential! It's not just important for apps, it's important for the OS in general, which includes so many stuff I could spend a day texting.
About the RAM comparison, that was just nonsense.
We're comparing the specs of 2 phones high-end of nowadays, this is the best way to judge which one is the best.
Good software on shitty hardware won't do magic, that's why corporations always try to make their products better by upgrading it's hardware.
Everything I said is obvious, denying this is being stubborn and idiotic


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 14, 2012)

VMM said:


> iFish said:
> 
> 
> > Saying the specs do not matter is saying almost every iPhone is the same than thing.
> ...


You need to know that iOS is much less of a RAM and power hog compared to Android (+ all the software tweaks by the companies).
Besides, some versions of the GS3 also had just 1GB RAM.

iPhone 5 is likely running on a dual core A15, which is not really lacking in power too.


----------



## Qtis (Sep 14, 2012)

The iPhone is not really what I expected in regards to features. NFC would have been an excellent addition (all those bonus cards could be replaced by a swish and flick of the phone) and the LTE is currently just BS. We'll probably never see the LTE working internationally with the new iPhone 5. Also very relevant to the topic in regards to LTE: http://arstechnica.com/apple/2012/09/want-global-lte-roaming-on-iphone-5-dont-buy-it-from-att/. AT&T blows internationally. Again.

Also the new iPod design is soo close to the new Lumia models by Nokia it's almost just too hilarious. Regardless of the comparison of the new iPod being 2 nanos on top of each other, the general design is just too close to N9/Lumia design.. Haters gonna hate:


----------



## Lube_Skyballer (Sep 14, 2012)

Qtis said:


> The iPhone is not really what I expected in regards to features. NFC would have been an excellent addition (all those bonus cards could be replaced by a swish and flick of the phone) and the LTE is currently just BS. We'll probably never see the LTE working internationally with the new iPhone 5. Also very relevant to the topic in regards to LTE: http://arstechnica.c...uy-it-from-att/. AT&T blows internationally. Again.
> 
> Also the new iPod design is soo close to the new Lumia models by Nokia it's almost just too hilarious. Regardless of the comparison of the new iPod being 2 nanos on top of each other, the general design is just too close to N9/Lumia design.. Haters gonna hate:



?
Looks like Apple was first, with their Nano and all. And Lumia ripped it off.
Whatever. Like they say in Dutch: "beter goed gejat, dan slecht verzonnen"/"better well stolen, than badly made up"


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 14, 2012)

Qtis said:


> The iPhone is not really what I expected in regards to features. NFC would have been an excellent addition (all those bonus cards could be replaced by a swish and flick of the phone) and the LTE is currently just BS. We'll probably never see the LTE working internationally with the new iPhone 5.


I'm quite impressed that Apple managed to only squeeze out 3 LTE models to ship for many regions (GSM for US/Canada, "international" CDMA and GSM for Europe/Australia/Asia including Japan).The S3 had 9 variations of LTE models.

LTE will start off just like 3G. Complicated, messy and slow. In the future I think you can safely say that there are "4G World Ready" devices, but right now? No.

Given that NFC isn't that prominent yet, I don't think it has THAT much of an effect on the market now.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 14, 2012)

Are people still on the "It looks so much like another phone!" thing?

There's only so much you can do with a device that has no buttons and one touchscreen. Plus you shouldn't give a shit what it looks like, just what it brings to the table.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Sep 16, 2012)

all Apple needs to do is change the name and the packi


IBNobody said:


> [media]http://www.youtube.c...player_embedded[/media]
> 
> Apple could give people the same thing and they wouldn't know.



Holy fucking shit. All apple needs to do is change the name and the packaging. They won't know the difference. Zero dollars for R&D and Apple fans will still not be able to hold their excrement to get their hands on one.


----------



## chris888222 (Sep 16, 2012)

It turns out that the A6 chip is not a dual core A15 at all. It's a newly designed chip by Apple based on ARMv7. Still no idea on the number of cores and clock rate.

I guess that is the "next big thing". However I'll let benchmarks and actual tests do all the talking. Media can be overrated sometimes.


----------



## finkmac (Sep 16, 2012)

Note that the Lumia was slightly angled, while the iPod Nano wasn't…


----------



## WolfSpider (Sep 16, 2012)

chris888222 said:


> It turns out that the A6 chip is not a dual core A15 at all. It's a newly designed chip by Apple based on ARMv7. Still no idea on the number of cores and clock rate.
> 
> I guess that is the "next big thing". However I'll let benchmarks and actual tests do all the talking. Media can be overrated sometimes.


Probably dual core because LTE doesn't support quad core.


----------



## finkmac (Sep 16, 2012)

WolfSpider said:


> Probably dual core because LTE doesn't support quad core.



What does that even mean?


----------



## WolfSpider (Sep 16, 2012)

finkmac said:


> WolfSpider said:
> 
> 
> > Probably dual core because LTE doesn't support quad core.
> ...


I'm pretty sure that quad core phones don't work with LTE. That's why the American Samsung Galazy Slll is only dual core.


----------



## finkmac (Sep 16, 2012)

WolfSpider said:


> finkmac said:
> 
> 
> > WolfSpider said:
> ...



That's like saying T1 lines aren't compatible with hexacore processors…


----------



## Jamstruth (Sep 16, 2012)

WolfSpider said:


> finkmac said:
> 
> 
> > WolfSpider said:
> ...


Its not compatibility its battery drain. Remember how battery draining early 3G was? Its exactly the same thing. They take out the quad core processor so that the phone's battery life is longer.


----------



## WolfSpider (Sep 16, 2012)

finkmac said:


> WolfSpider said:
> 
> 
> > finkmac said:
> ...


I found the info on a few sites like these, but I don't think it was ever confirmed. I'm also not sure if this would apply to all quad core processors.

http://www.androidpi...s3-release-dual


> I can answer that in 3 letters: LTE. While we don’t have 100% confirmation that this is the reason, it’s being reported that the incompatibility between the quad core Exynos 4412 and the US LTE data networks was the reason for the “downgrade”. The HTC One X ran into the same issue, and even though it shipped with a quad core Tegra 3 internationally, the US version also featured a dual core chip due to LTE networks.


----------



## Terminator02 (Sep 16, 2012)

WolfSpider said:


> finkmac said:
> 
> 
> > WolfSpider said:
> ...


That's because the Tegra 3 and Exynos 4412 didn't support the US' LTE networks, while Qualcomm's S4 did. That doesn't mean that LTE is incompatible with quad-core CPUs.


----------

